# Hot dog in heat. 219 words.  Warning- adult



## Kevin (Sep 17, 2014)

It’s too hot. We got all the fans running and I can’t stand it.

I’ll spray some water on the roof in a little while.

We need something. Look at her—the dog’s panting all over the couch.

I don’t know what you want me to do.

Throw her outside.

You think it’s safe?

Put her in the backyard.

‘Oh-kayyy’

*   *   *

Where is she? 

You told me to put her in the backyard.

_Yipe!_

What was that?

Sounded like it came from out front.

*  *  *

Where is she?!

I don’t—oh, there she is.

Oh my gawd—get away from her!

Uh… it looks like they’re stuck. Oop! He’s running away.

_Pop!_

Oh gawd. Not that one. What’s wrong with him? He was missing fur.

Mange probably. I think he looks like a Dr. Seuss character. Run, boy, run!

That’s that ugly dog from up the street.  What’s wrong with her? Why is she acting like this? Ew, get away from me. 

I think she’s happy. Doesn’t she look happy? Did you see that? He was dragging her backwards for a second there.

Ew, I can’t even look at her. Get her away—achh! Don’t touch me!

What’s wrong?  

He’s so ugly—that dog is so ugly.

She seems fine. Someone get her a cigarette.


----------



## Plasticweld (Sep 26, 2014)

Nicely done Kevin, sad to say but I can really picture this...Bob


----------



## Candy (Sep 27, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> Nicely done Kevin, sad to say but I can really picture this...Bob




Can't picture or make something out of this, though it looks interesting from my perspective.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Sep 27, 2014)

I got the joke the second time. I enjoyed it when I got it. I just wish it had been slightly clearer from the very beginning. When you say things like "Uh… it looks like they’re stuck. Oop! He’s running away," I have no idea what's going on. I'm not sure who the he is or what they're doing. You might want to just clarify the line before that it's the ugly dog from down the street. A few more words, and all this would be hilarious.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks Plastic , love to share a story. I did leave out that it was our room mate that had the cigarette line. My wife was appalled which had me rolling.

Candy... there's something about two dogs being stuck. You'll have to look it up. 

Panc., Thank you. I'll see what I can do. Perhaps after twenty-odd years the image is still too clear for me. Have to get around that.


----------



## Candy (Sep 28, 2014)

Got it. Thanks. I was quite in dizzy and distracted last night that I couldn't think straight.


----------



## Clepto (Oct 9, 2014)

This was pretty good. The only thing I can say is maybe use italics or maybe bold to delineate the change in speaker. Other than that I enjoyed it quite nicely.


----------



## EBKMSC (Dec 18, 2014)

didnt think i was going to be reading about that tonight...but it was an interesting way of telling the story


----------



## escorial (Dec 18, 2014)

is this were the term dogging comes from...made me smile


----------



## Burroughs (Jan 6, 2015)

I really enjoyed this. I'm glad you didn't make what was happening too obvious, it certainly didn't need to be.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks Burroughs, thanks for the read. I think it was short enough to be not too confusing.  Any longer and I would definitely use Clepto's suggestion of italics or add more description to show who says what.


----------



## aureliochavez (Jan 9, 2015)

Comical, yet tastefully vulgar (if that's possible) and cleverly written in my opinion


----------

